# What's the MBTI of your "mask"?



## Summer Nights (Jun 19, 2015)

I'll just jump to the assumption that most of us have felt uncomfortable in our own skins at least at some point in our lives, be it on a daily basis, for a lengthy period of time (e.g. during adolescence or in a certain kind of work environment) or just a momentarily nervousness in a situation involving first-time impressions. When wearing our "mask", we will try to pretend that we're different ("better") than who we really are, trying to hide away the traits we see as not-so-good and to show ourselves "from the better side". Some of us even have a fixed set of "faces" that we put on according to the moment.

For example, as an INFP, I often pretend to be INTJ or ENTP (the first more often than the latter). I just feel like I need to show off my Te to gain any respect or acknowledgement from the people around me, especially since the Western society is obviously more Te-oriented. Sometimes it works, sometimes it fails miserably, since Te is my inferior function. xD

So, if you can relate to this, what do you think is the MBTI of the "mask" you wear? Do you hide away your Fe to seem more calm and reserved, or your Te because you're afraid to offend the people around you? What circumstances make you "hide behind your mask"?

One more thing. For the sake of the thread, let's disregard the fact that it's unhealthy to pretend to be someone you're not and we should all just "be ourselves". Everyone knows. Everyone who's tried also knows that it's not nearly as easy as it sounds.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

INTP.
Sure, it might look like exactly the same type as my actual one, but I appear to be completely INTP to others, while I actually am either an INFP-ish INTP or an INTP-ish INFP.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

xSTJ with a strong feeling function. I will be focussed on my work, lead others effectively and try to achieve a sense of unity with everyone I'm working with. I'm not pushy and I'm rather considerate of the needs of others, but I do not tolerate it when someone is slacking off.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

IxTJ, maybe. Cold, quiet and private.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

ISTP, cold, deconstructing of people's motivations, and quick to act.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like ENFJ (when I really feel motivated to be all extroverted and bubbly), and sometimes I feel like INTJ (when I'm just feeling really anti-social and aloof and can't shake myself out of it). I guess the real me is somewhere in between those two.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

INTJ. Aloof, cold, serious, reserved, caustic; formidably intellectual; gives impression of not liking other people very much; keeps to self at social events (sits in corner and reads, goes on walks rather than joining others at morning tea), or ends up in one-on-one conversations about psychology, philosophy and astrology. And speaks BBC English.

My other "mask" is of an affable, diplomatic, bonhomous type - although still somewhat 'hail fellow, well met!' while walking the other way.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Depends on the situation.

I think online I can come off as an ENFP sometimes when I put on my sassy and cute demeanor that sadly doesn't exist in the real world. At home I can appear ISTJ; I'm rule-oriented and my family often makes fun of me for being too rigid. In the school clubs that I lead I can seem a bit ENxJ in the way I divide responsibilities and execute my plans. At school in general I probably look quite ISFJ-ish by how I'm usually quiet and manage practical organization well. 

I don't really show my INFJ qualities outwardly very often (or at least I don't think I do), so I think I appear like other types more often than not.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

As longs as I'm happy and not stressed, I tend to rely alot on my Ne, so I often come off as extremely cheerful, always happy and adventurous, just ENFP-ish. However, I don't do anything to maintain that illusion, so others usually notice pretty soon, that it's not exactly how I am ^^"


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

ENTP to friends. Otherwise ENTJ when I'm possibly INTJ.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been told ISFJ.. I wouldn't totally disagree.
Most people tend to see me as an introvert and a feeler and beyond that I guess it's not easy to tell unless I actually trust them enough to share my Ne with them.

When I'm in a bad mood, I imagine I seem like an INTJ. but maybe an ISTJ.
When I'm in a good mood I imagine I seem like an ENFP or INFP. xD

Come to think of it, it's kind of weird that people are capable of hiding one of their extroverted functions, isn't it?
but I see it as the extent of what you focus on, and what forms of communication you are fluent in.
Before I could consciously communicate with Te, it would have been obvious that I was an INFP.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm an INFP disguised as an ENTP.


----------



## Capellia (Jun 4, 2015)

I came on to this forum convinced I was INFJ, but my husband insisted that I was INTJ. I took over 10 tests and they all said the same. Fellow PerC's also seem to think the T was more apparent. I have lived all my life with a mask due to early hardship and much inner/outer turmoil, so I have now come to terms with the fact that the INFJ was the mask and often still is. I want to be a feeler, or well, better with emotions, but that doesn't make me a feeler - I have a looong way to go before being emotionally balanced. I even told my husband that I wasn't worthy of being an INTJ; I'm not smart or tough enough. Well, he made some convincing arguments to the contrary, and irony of irony; it's all in my head.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

INTJ or INTP depending on the situation. I prefer the INTP mask more and it's the one I wear the majority of the time, even at home. :dispirited:

When others want to emotionally dump on me without seeking resolutions to their issues, the (stereotyped) INTJ mask comes on. I become apathetic, impatient, technical, and psychologically/emotionally go on autopilot.

When others want to emotionally dump on me in hopes of seeking resolutions to their issues, the (stereotyped) INTP mask comes on. I become emotionally ambivalent, but I am balanced with providing for their emotional needs while remaining cerebral about the situation(s).


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Probably some kind of NT.


----------



## Summer Nights (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you all for your insights so far :happy: This is very interesting. I wouldn't have thought so many people would want to hide what is said to be their strengths. I guess it all just depends on the things each of us values, and it's a paradox to me that it's mostly the qualities we don't possess.. 
And age. Age, probably, plays a role, too.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

ENTJ in pursuit of something. ENTP in the company of friends. INTJ in just about all other situations (albeit, with good Fi whilst in an argument). I seem to fit the NT temperament quite well, actually.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

It wasn't a conscious construction, but it appears that I have an ISFJ mask. 

I think it happened because 1. I was trying to learn to communicate my emotions and affection better (making me seem Fe) 2. My values put a high importance on caring about other people (also I'm an so-dom in enneagram)...again seeming Fe 4. 3. I try o reign in my Ne when I sense it is annoying people and 4. I am interested in things that are best tackled with an analytical mindset, making it seem like I could have tert Ti.

In certain situations I think I act ESTJ or INTP.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

ExTP


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't have a mask. Although, at work, people may mistaken me for an INFJ/INTJ. I'm not very sociable at work, but that's because there's a task at hand and it's just my TJness that prioritizes to get it out of the way. 

I can't really turn off my ENTJness to put on a mask.


----------



## Maltempo (Mar 29, 2014)

I had similar thoughts before my discovery of MBTI, 
my theory was that every real personality is unknown to the others, because of the mask that ever hides it, but i never came to a conclusion about the genesis of this phenomenon: i never understood exactly, the real needing of the mask, i think that a life in our true self, is the best way of living, 
but so, why we are not wise enough to protect the importance of this in our life? why we loose it in our childhood? 

however i like to change my mask inspired by people i estimate, i like to be, or seem, a person that i could estimate... many times (too many, in my opinion) i fell not able to behave differently from the ENTP stereotype i have in mind, a bit detached, a bit sarcastic, you know... some time it is so so annoying!


----------



## Miss Prince (Mar 23, 2013)

ISFP. That is my Mask.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ENFJ in like work or maybe close relationships as far as trying to moderate or mediate. 

ESTP when I used to be more 'crazy' & 'wild'


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

XSFP for sure. When I'm on a high of eustress I feel like a quirky artiste/entertainer. Whether I come off that way is another. I can't quite judge the room or have the same kind of feels but I can amuse people.:abnormal:


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

It's not unhealthy; you can't survive in society without a mask. It's simply not a way to make and keep long term friends, and does nothing for someone's self esteem. I'm quite diplomatic with strangers or people I'm going to work with, so it's naturally going to be something ExFJish.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ENFJ when I'm in my mania state.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

I could not give you an exact type. I do suppress my extroversion because I am well aware of how intense it can get. Edit: I suppress it when I'm not working towards some goal. When I'm involved in a project, it is out in full-force. But in any other situation, it's suppressed.

So two of my types are extroverted, I suppress my extroversion so my social mask would be one of the introverted types: INTJ or ISTP I suppose.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

can’t I’m just an ISFP, i find that pretending to be anything other than myself is very uncomfortable


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 29, 2015)

With meeting new people in my age range (young adult) I switch into this ENFP mode, it just seems the most fun. Girls have told me how confident and "cool" I seem. The positivity, the spontaneity, the energy, it all just seems so conducive to creating a great atmosphere. As people get to know me better, they get confused as to why I often prefer to stay home, and are even more shocked to find out I am an introvert. I rarely ever talk about the "deep" and philosophical swirling in my head, because people will be shocked by how seemingly out of character I am. When I want to impress the smarter crowd (or those who think I am just "bubbly" and/or stupid) I switch to INTJ mode and use objective speak and such. Still hard to be blunt like an INTJ though.


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

As an Fe-dom, I feel like adapting ourselves and how we are perceived is a natural state of being, I can come across as any type really given the situation. If I'm trying to get everyone in a group to listen to me (because no one else has stepped up to be the leader) I will adapt a certain Te-dom sort of behaviour (that's not say I actually use the function, just look like I am). But if there is tension in a group I'm in, I'll hype up my Se, focussing on drawing their attention to the environment and possibly do something strange to make sure this happens (I commonly make random high-pitched noises while covering my face completely with my hair to get them to focus on the environment opposed to each other).


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I've been told that I act ESFP like but I'm fairly sure I don't do that on purpose and doubt it happens too much. 

Obviously it's near to impossible to present yourself without any kind of a "mask" but I'd say that my apparent type doesn't really change. I don't change in terms of dichotomies nor do I start using any function I normally wouldn't. I used to fake Fe quite a lot but there's no need since mine has developed into a reasonably adequate one. So I think I generally seem like an ENTP.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't usually wear a mask. But with masks having only one facial expression, they are obviously Fi-users. Due to their physically striking appearance, they are probably Se also. Ni comes through in their universal symbolism and inferior Te is present in their complete refusal to follow codes of conduct.

I believe most masks are ISFP.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Summer Nights said:


> So, if you can relate to this, what do you think is the MBTI of the "mask" you wear? Do you hide away your Fe to seem more calm and reserved, or your Te because you're afraid to offend the people around you? What circumstances make you "hide behind your mask"?
> 
> One more thing. For the sake of the thread, let's disregard the fact that it's unhealthy to pretend to be someone you're not and we should all just "be ourselves". Everyone knows. Everyone who's tried also knows that it's not nearly as easy as it sounds.


INTJ. I rarely wear a mask. I'm not very good using one and have never desired to improve due to a dislike of the dishonesty and lack of integrity involved in using one.
However, sometimes I need to hide my Ni. In work situations though extremely unpleasant I am required to stay silent and act more like an ISTJ, as it may not be wise to tell your manager and your managers manager that they have no idea how things work in practise and that their methods are poor strategy for the business. 



Here's a great article I found on this aspect of INTJs by sandshrewandrew, I would be the Perceiver type:
Myers & Briggs - Two major types of INTJ

To quote:

There are two major types of INTJs


The ones that don’t wear a ‘social mask’ (perceiver INTJs)
The ones that do wear a social mask (contributor INTJs)
Perceiver INTJs


Hate social games, and usual rebel when possible and do their best to not comply.
They don’t respect authority at all unless its proven itself, and even _then_, they are forever skeptical.
They have a strong moral compass, and they follow it. They have a very, very strong sense of justice. Pretending to be someone else, i.e. wearing the “social mask” feels dirty, because it is deceptive and not who they really are.
While most like _things_, they are less concerned with material matters.
They do not care what society thinks of them.
Contributor INTJs


Contributor INTJ’s _do_ care about what society thinks of them. They wear lots of social masks, and they usually wear them well. They play the social game, and they usually do this without being bitter about it (even if it makes them tired).
They key to understand why they do this, is that they are inherently _pragmatic_. Socializing is often not natural for them but they learn the skills because it pragmatically assists them in achieving their abstract goals. They don’t have an inherent drive to be liked for the sake of being liked, but they want to achieve their goals.
They care more about possessions because things help them get other things; contributor INTJ’s do well in sales and business.
Respect authority more because they take-on social roles when it is necessary.
Because they are incredibly goal-based, their morals tend to be weaker. They are more likely to blur the lines. They will do things to get ahead. Unlike the perceiver INTJ who doesn’t like to lie about who they are (even if it means achieving their goals will be harder), the contributor will “wear the mask”.





Lord Fudgingsley said:


> I don't usually wear a mask. But with masks having only one facial expression, they are obviously Fi-users. Due to their physically striking appearance, they are probably Se also. Ni comes through in their universal symbolism and inferior Te is present in their complete refusal to follow codes of conduct.
> 
> I believe most masks are ISFP.


This, is why I love INTPs. :laughing:


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I think I still come across as an ENFP in most situations. Perhaps ENFJ in some situations - but behavior-wise, that's not a huge jump to make.


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

Damn, so many masks for so many different situations. 

Generally if I'm not comfortable with my environment, my mask is usually ISTP. Unintellectual, unpretentious, apathetic, doing everything I do "just for the money." That's partially because I live in a rustbelt town. Sometimes my mask can turn ESTP but I don't wear that one too well. 

If I'm really comfortable in my environment though, or find myself "clicking" with other people, I tend to act more ENTP. I can never act like an extraverted feeler though, because I just don't emote the right way. 

Then there's the professional world, where I find myself acting like an XNTJ.


----------



## Suchi i Frutta (Feb 14, 2015)

Maybe an INTJ mask,while whit my friends I can wear an ENFP mask.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Hmm... I'm a somewhat cynical INFP that wears a sassy ENFx mask when I'm with my friends. Emphasis on sassy. In work environments, I think I would be more ISTJ. I dunno. Maybe I just show different sides of myself depending on the situation, instead of masking myself completely.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Usually I assume the mask of an indifferent ISTJ or ISTP. I'm pretty sure my friends would agree that this would most likely be my "types" if they were into MBTI.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

My work personality has been likened to an ESTJ or possibly ENTJ. I'm fairly certain I'm not either type and that I am typed correctly though!


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

Since I'm a begginer photographer, I will have to wear the mask of extroversion when working. You know, to help my clients to relax during the session and to establish a connection with them.

To all the rest, I am only my true self when with close friends. To the rest of people I tend to be highly reserved.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I come across as XNFP in casual social settings.


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Sometimes ixfp. Sometime ixtp


----------



## Raccoonhero (Jun 29, 2015)

I've read only the thread name and thought about it for a couple of minutes...
In a time of my life when I felt very uncomfortable in my surroundings, used to act like an INTJ or less often also as an ENTP, although I am an INFP.
Very interesting to find out that I'm not the only one and especially that another INFP had a similar experience :0


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Definitely INTJ.


----------



## Kyroxia (Mar 16, 2015)

Infp


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Morn said:


> INTJ. I rarely wear a mask. I'm not very good using one and have never desired to improve due to a dislike of the dishonesty and lack of integrity involved in using one.
> However, sometimes I need to hide my Ni. In work situations though extremely unpleasant I am required to stay silent and act more like an ISTJ, as it may not be wise to tell your manager and your managers manager that they have no idea how things work in practise and that their methods are poor strategy for the business.
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure I agree with this article at all. 

I'm guessing some INTJs, would agree with the "perceiving" INTJ code of ethics only giving out to being a "contributing" INTJ because their masking leads them to being left the hell alone on a personal level. I'd say it has nothing to do with goals, having less morals or wanting possessions or giving a toss about who likes them.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

INFJ, ISFP, or on the rare occasion - ENTJ. It depends on the social setting I'm in (the people I'm exposed to) and my mood at the time though. It's not really conscious effort to behave like one of those types, more I probably resemble the behaviour typical of those types.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Summer Nights said:


> I'll just jump to the assumption that most of us have felt uncomfortable in our own skins at least at some point in our lives, be it on a daily basis, for a lengthy period of time (e.g. during adolescence or in a certain kind of work environment) or just a momentarily nervousness in a situation involving first-time impressions. When wearing our "mask", we will try to pretend that we're different ("better") than who we really are, trying to hide away the traits we see as not-so-good and to show ourselves "from the better side". Some of us even have a fixed set of "faces" that we put on according to the moment.
> 
> For example, as an INFP, I often pretend to be INTJ or ENTP (the first more often than the latter). I just feel like I need to show off my Te to gain any respect or acknowledgement from the people around me, especially since the Western society is obviously more Te-oriented. Sometimes it works, sometimes it fails miserably, since Te is my inferior function. xD
> 
> ...


Unbelievably INTJ to people I feel threatened by their presence.
My friends type me as ISTP.
Ha, I just really don't want to break the ISFP in me.


----------



## Incognito Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

My mask disintegrated when I fully transitioned from INTJ to INTP.


----------



## Koza (Jun 26, 2015)

ENTJ, ENFP, or ENTP depending on who I'm talking to and what we're talking about.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a lot of different ones:
At college (in class): INTJ
At college (not in class): INFJ
At college (with best friends): ENFP
Meeting new people: ISFJ
In 'professional' settings: ESTJ


----------



## anakmager (Apr 16, 2015)

to people that I "know" by name but not really friends with or just people in general : ISTP

to normal friends : ISFP 

to close friends, who are a notch below best friends : INTP

I won't say that these are "masks" to hide my own skin or whatever, it's just what aspect of personality that comes up


----------



## Summer Nights (Jun 19, 2015)

Morn said:


> INTJ. I rarely wear a mask. I'm not very good using one and have never desired to improve due to a dislike of the dishonesty and lack of integrity involved in using one.
> However, sometimes I need to hide my Ni. In work situations though extremely unpleasant I am required to stay silent and act more like an ISTJ, as it may not be wise to tell your manager and your managers manager that they have no idea how things work in practise and that their methods are poor strategy for the business.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeah.. This explains the difference between the INTJ type that is my friend and the INTJ type that Littlefinger is the patron of. 
Kudos to you for going so in-depth into this.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Littlefinger is a tricky character to type, he could be either an ENTJ or a 'contributor INTJ'.

But this scene gives me the impression he is an ENTJ, this type of self interest in advancement at whatever price does not seem very INTJ. 'Only the ladder is real, the climb is all there is'










I think Varys and Tywin Lannister are the INTJs in this show. Tywin is dedicated to preserving the future of the Lannisters. Varys has a long term goal to end the game entirely, he wants a more ordered system that does away with violence and battles between kings, he may well be a republican.
Littlefinger wants to win and advance his own position.


----------



## Summer Nights (Jun 19, 2015)

Morn said:


> Littlefinger is a tricky character to type, he could be either an ENTJ or a 'contributor INTJ'.
> 
> But this scene gives me the impression he is an ENTJ, this type of self interest in advancement at whatever price does not seem very INTJ. 'Only the ladder is real, the climb is all there is'
> 
> ...


Blah, I couldn't tell who is what, but somebody advised me that Tywin is the _ENTJ_ of the show while _Littlefinger_ is an INTJ. Albeit, Littlefinger and his manoeuvres and manipulations do seem more like an ENTJ, I don't know if INTJs do that - it doesn't seem like an INTJ thing, - but he isn't very straightforward and blunt about what he says, he's like a sly cat playing with a mouse when he's discussing any topic with anybody. I thought ENTJs were supposed to be blunt about what they do, and that's what Tywin is.

In any case, I'm sure there's a separate thread for that debate [SUB]and if there isn't, I'll go create it. [/SUB]. Let's stay on topic.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Summer Nights said:


> Blah, I couldn't tell who is what, but somebody advised me that Tywin is the _ENTJ_ of the show while _Littlefinger_ is an INTJ. Albeit, Littlefinger and his manoeuvres and manipulations do seem more like an ENTJ, I don't know if INTJs do that - it doesn't seem like an INTJ thing, - but he isn't very straightforward and blunt about what he says, he's like a sly cat playing with a mouse when he's discussing any topic with anybody. I thought ENTJs were supposed to be blunt about what they do, and that's what Tywin is.


Tywin would be a Perceiver INTJ. He's not putting on any mask and or playing any social game. He's happy to be blunt and brutal, his only concern is the future of the Lannisters. He sees it as his mission to manage the immaturity of Joffrey and Jaime.

_Tywin Lannister (to Jaime): Your mother's dead. Before long I'll be dead, and you and your brother and your sister and all of her children, all of us dead, all of us rotting underground. It's the family name that lives on. It's all that lives on. Not your personal glory, not your honor... _

I would consider Varys to be the Contributor INTJ.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

ENTJ with a speckle of ESFP.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

_infp. _


----------



## Type5 and INFJ (Jul 2, 2015)

INTJ or ENFP. I'm constantly conflicted between being cold/reserved and funny/outgoing


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Esfp / estp

Always merry !


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

My MBTI mask is xSFJ in my work and volunteer environments because they both require characteristics of Fe, heavily so. Also, I'm a mother of a six-year-old boy who still needs lots of care and attention. So Fe is on for me around the clock, even in my studies because what I study still involves people, too.


----------



## LostScrew (Jun 26, 2015)

Never really bothered with trying to put up personas when interacting with others. Didn't think many others INTP's would, to be honest. 

But sometimes, just sometimes, I like to pretend I'm an INTJ Mastermind out for world domination. Mainly because I like the thought of actually creating and carrying out plans to blow everyone else out of the water instead of just contemplating those ideas in my head. Kinda weird now that I think about it, for a really introverted type to masquerade as *another* really introverted type.


----------



## Daniellekk (Dec 15, 2014)

I sometimes think my ENTP personality is a mask I wear so often it's become the norm, but I can so empathetic and 'deep' that I wonder if I'm in INFP who's scared of being seen as weak or of being taken advantage of for being caring


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

Depending on my mood and who's around I can come off as an ENTP (when I'm talking about my favorite subjects or just feel pent up), INTJ (when peopling feels pointless), and ENFJ (when someone decides to give me a podium). It's weird how malleable I am.


----------



## Summer Nights (Jun 19, 2015)

Asian_Chick said:


> My MBTI mask is xSFJ in my work and volunteer environments because they both require characteristics of Fe, heavily so. Also, I'm a mother of a six-year-old boy who still needs lots of care and attention. So Fe is on for me around the clock, even in my studies because what I study still involves people, too.


Isn't that exhausting for you?



Nadnight258 said:


> I sometimes think my ENTP personality is a mask I wear so often it's become the norm, but I can so empathetic and 'deep' that I wonder if I'm in INFP who's scared of being seen as weak or of being taken advantage of for being caring


Seeing as you're new, I suggest asking around; from what you've said, you might be a mistyped INFP.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

ISTJ: I think when I'm in pure survival mode, with people I can't be myself with (usually bosses or authority figures), I revert to being as factual and Te as possible. The less comfortable I am, the more I rely on Si as well.

INTJ: On the other hand, when I'm with people I don't know/relate to, but am in a position either of authority or professional equality, I'm more comfortable making more synthetical, universal, or symbolic connections, instead of being so focused on how situations compare to the data I've stored. 

INTP: I have been typed by INTP by people who don't understand functions, and who know me marginally well. These are people I can be somewhat more honest/myself around, which means being a cynical perciever, but I am very rational and not very touchy-feely. If they understood Ti vs Fi or Te, then they would definitely not be typing me this way, but I can see how they'd think this based on what the letters alone might "represent" to them. 

ENFP: When my social anxiety is gone, when I'm actually in an elevated mood, when I feel confident and trust myself and don't give much damn about what others things, I become a lot more like an ENFP. Able to let my Ne run wild. ...but I think this is also known as hypomania in my case. 

When you know me well and/or know the system well, I'm clearly an INFP. Until then....


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd say ESFJ with friends (yes, even as a Fe dominant I try to behave like a sensor so that I can appear more down-to-earth instead of loopy and "unrealistic" since people may not like that), ENTJ with people I don't like/when I'm in a rage (I try to show Te even though I don't have it because I want to prove a point sometimes, but this could be ENTP?) and ESTP with people I try to be friends with. I try to show as much Se as possible just to please those people who may come across as "superficial" or "conceited" because it looks like many teenagers where I'm from are very Se-like and appreciate Se stuff


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

ENTJ, what you see is what you get, mostly.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Summer Nights said:


> Isn't that exhausting for you?


It certainly can be. For instance, when I used to bartend a lot, it sometimes seemed like I was getting slammed by all of humanity at one time. It would leave me dazed at the end of the night and I couldn't help but just sit there behind the steering wheel on the way home on auto pilot. I'd just be in my own little world, engaging as little as possible with the outside world.

I've learned by trial and error, adjusting just how much interaction I'll get involved in with other people, so as not to drain myself too much in the process of learning and growing.


----------



## lkjhgfdsa (Jul 5, 2015)

Esxx, unlike u, cuz I rule!


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I think I use ISTP and INTJ as my masks if any.


----------

